# Dumbest Supervisor Critiques



## RocketMedic (Jan 11, 2012)

For me, it's a toss-up between my supervisor yelling at the other medic for running a 12-lead on an elderly woman complaining of fatigue. "You should have just transported her, she said she's got no cardiac history" or "why didn't you take the gurney all the way into the house for that 2yo patient? Leaving it in the living room and using a pediatric board to carry her to it is not acceptable."

What's the dumbest thing your supervisor has ever grilled you for?


----------



## MedicBender (Jan 11, 2012)

Using to many alcohol prep pads. 

We have to fill out paperwork for every supply we use, and I requested 20 prep pads, half for my IV kit, the other I keep with my monitor. I prep the areas prior to running a 12 leads. I was informed that was a waste of time. 

My supervisor is an EMT-basic with 6 months experience on a truck. 

I smiled, walked away, and got my prep pads anyway


----------



## fast65 (Jan 11, 2012)

My supervisor happened to be my FTO as well so allow me to compile a list:

-For getting a CBG on a patient who didn't require it because we need to "conserve CBG strips".
-He lectured me about how ASA wasn't in our pulmonary edema protocol...and then I showed him it was.
-He asked me where we could place IO's per protocol and I told him the proximal and distal tibia. He disagreed with the distal tibia and when I showed him in the protocols he said "Our MD never agreed to that".
-He yelled at me in front of 3 nurses and an ER doc about placing a patient with nausea and vomiting under the "general medical" protocol when writing my chart.
-He lectured me that it wasn't our job to manage someones pain
-And when I wanted to bring the cardiac monitor into a call he yelled at me because the chief complaint wasn't cardiac.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 11, 2012)

MedicBender said:


> Using to many alcohol prep pads.
> 
> We have to fill out paperwork for every supply we use, and I requested 20 prep pads, half for my IV kit, the other I keep with my monitor. I prep the areas prior to running a 12 leads. I was informed that was a waste of time.
> 
> ...



That's one of the things that I love about my service, all the supervisors have been medics for 10+ years and still have their medic cards and still work on the ambulance.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 11, 2012)

Those sups are nuts. 

If I ever pulled any of that crap my OM or VP would demote me on the spot. Id be lucky if I didnt get fired.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 11, 2012)

The very vast majority of the time my supervisors are awesome and helpful. Occasionally I get a call with one of them asking me why I am so late to work when it's my day off, but it's not like they hold that against me or anything.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 11, 2012)

That's not even counting the Army stuff.

(In a dusty, filthy aid station)
Patient o' mine, in spinal restriction: "Docs, I gotta pee."
Me: OK, here's a clean bottle. We can do that urine sample the doctor wanted out of it."
Treatment NCO: "No, protocol states that we need to do a Foley." *Proceeds to open Foley kit, after literally knocking the dust off the box*
Me: Can't we just let him pee in the bottle? I can even hold it for him. And that Foley kit is already dirty."
NCO: "Shut up, Martin. It's clean enough." *Tries to insert Foley*
Me: "Really, sergeant? That's just dumb."
NCO: Drop, Martin. What have I told you about respect?"
Doc: "Martin's right. Why are you getting a Foley?"


----------



## 46Young (Jan 11, 2012)

My FTO lectured me after a call because I "offended" the engine medic that treated our pt prior to our arrival. It came over as a diff breather, so the engine crew had taken a BP, pulse, and started a neb. The problem was, this was an APE pt with rales all the way up, with a BP of around 200 systolic, and no indication for bronchodilators that I could see. L/S were not obtained prior to this treatment. I started from the top at the house beginning with L/S, did a full assessment, and informed the engine crew that many of our treatment decisions are decided in large part by L/S, and that it's negligent to begin therapies witout getting L/S first. 

I was told that when taking a pt from engine crews, that I was to thank them, get the pt in the back, and then start all over. I informed my FTO LT that I am unwilling to offer any positive reinforcement for substandard pt care, and that I intend to continue my practices in the future. I knew that I was leaving for my present employer in about a month, so it didn't matter to me what my FTO thought about the matter. The last few weeks were fun when I was able to turn off my verbal filter and tell it like it is to everyone that irritated me.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 11, 2012)

I had an officer that wanted to dictate when and which patients I could use our "spinal clearance" protocol on.  It got me in quite a bit of trouble one day, but that is another story all together.  

There was one time though, when we were called to a local store after a shopper took a glancing blow to the head when a piece of light weight conduit used to hang banners fell.  He arrived on the scene after I did, inserted himself into the middle of the interview, re-asking multiple questions, and then ordered the patient to be c-spined because he didn't think she was speaking loudly enough.  Oh yeah, he's a basic who has went head to head with most medics on the department at one time or another, but nothing ever seems to be done about it.  Fortunately, we no longer work together.


----------



## EMS123 (Jan 11, 2012)

MedicBender said:


> Using to many alcohol prep pads.
> 
> We have to fill out paperwork for every supply we use, and I requested 20 prep pads, half for my IV kit, the other I keep with my monitor. I prep the areas prior to running a 12 leads. I was informed that was a waste of time.
> 
> ...



I might be new to the EMS scene but how can a supervisor be an EMT-B?  I can see an EMT being a dispatcher, ops role, etc but not understanding the whole "supervisor" concept.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 12, 2012)

Epi-do said:


> I had an officer that wanted to dictate when and which patients I could use our "spinal clearance" protocol on.  It got me in quite a bit of trouble one day, but that is another story all together.


Lol I've gotten into many shouting matches with Supes and FTOs over exactly that :rofl: Luckily they like the fact that I'll argue my reasoning so I never get in trouble for it


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 12, 2012)

EMS123 said:


> I might be new to the EMS scene but how can a supervisor be an EMT-B?  I can see an EMT being a dispatcher, ops role, etc but not understanding the whole "supervisor" concept.



Other than having to take the occasional run, which in my system can be fixed with having an extra Medic, a basic can do a supervisors job.......in my system at least. I can't speak for everywhere 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 12, 2012)

EMS123 said:


> I might be new to the EMS scene but how can a supervisor be an EMT-B?  I can see an EMT being a dispatcher, ops role, etc but not understanding the whole "supervisor" concept.


Often, supervisors do not equate to clinical knowledge and experience, but to knowing policies and having calluses on their knees.


----------



## EMS123 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you for making some sense of this for me, I really appreciate it!

The agency here all the supervisors and those in admin. roles are medics and if the agency didnt respond to a call because it was in a volunteer agencies area and it is an ALS call the supervisors are the ones that come out.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 12, 2012)

Tigger said:


> The very vast majority of the time my supervisors are awesome and helpful. Occasionally I get a call with one of them asking me why I am so late to work when it's my day off, but it's not like they hold that against me or anything.


The best I had with that was I got Thanksgiving off through the GM so I can go to a family reunion one year. The deal was I have to pick up shifts around Christmas (schools out and there's open shifts? Yea, like that would have been a problem getting me to pick up shifts). So I'm in Delaware getting ready to get on a plane to fly home when the crew chief calls asking when I'll be in. He wasn't impressed when I responded in about a day or so.


----------



## Fish (Jan 12, 2012)

Where I work currently, my Supervisors are outstanding. They are always taking Leadership courses and they are very fair and non-micromanaging.

However, where I worked as an EMT when I was 18 I was lectured for using to many Sani-Wipes on the stretcher, when I asked how many we are expected to use the reply was 1 per stretcher. Because they were expensive. No every here knows one wipe covers the rails and handels only leaving the rest of it unclean!

Oh Private Ambulance services, worrying about the smallest most minor things.


----------



## EMS123 (Jan 12, 2012)

Fish said:


> Where I work currently, my Supervisors are outstanding. They are always taking Leadership courses and they are very fair and non-micromanaging.
> 
> However, where I worked as an EMT when I was 18 I was lectured for using to many Sani-Wipes on the stretcher, when I asked how many we are expected to use the reply was *1 per stretcher*. Because they were expensive. No every here knows one wipe covers the rails and handels only leaving the rest of it unclean!
> 
> *Oh Private Ambulance services, worrying about the smallest most minor things.*




Got to love when revenue is more important then common sense.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 12, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Often, supervisors do not equate to clinical knowledge and experience, but to knowing policies and having calluses on their knees.



Slurpers...


----------



## Tigger (Jan 12, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> The best I had with that was I got Thanksgiving off through the GM so I can go to a family reunion one year. The deal was I have to pick up shifts around Christmas (schools out and there's open shifts? Yea, like that would have been a problem getting me to pick up shifts). So I'm in Delaware getting ready to get on a plane to fly home when the crew chief calls asking when I'll be in. He wasn't impressed when I responded in about a day or so.



Every time that mixup happens the conversation usually ends with someone asking "Well then are you available." Being a college student, if I'm home the answer is usually "I'll be in an hour."


----------



## medicdan (Jan 12, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Slurpers...


That wouldn't be a reference to HoG, would it?

SLURPERS: House Academics, striving to lick their way up the academic medical cone toward the one position on top-- the Chief. 

Is it bad I can quite that nearly from memory? I must get off my knees before it becomes permanent.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 12, 2012)

emt.dan said:


> That wouldn't be a reference to HoG, would it?



It most certainly is.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 12, 2012)

MedicBender said:


> My supervisor is an EMT-basic with 6 months experience on a truck.


umm how is someone with 6 months as an EMT-Basic time on a truck qualified to be a supervisor?





rmabrey said:


> Other than having to take the occasional run, which in my system can be fixed with having an extra Medic, a basic can do a supervisors job.......in my system at least. I can't speak for everywhere


We have quite a few BLS supervisors.  they all have 10-15+ years experience in a busy system, and are responsible for operational stuff.

this includes scheduling, rescue operations, and dispatch.  our field supervisors are responsible for handing out and collecting radios and keys at the end of the shift, managing incident command, interacting with other agencies, ensuring ambulances are checked, having a supervisor at major scenes (entrapments, stabbings/shootings, fires, etc), handling complaints from the public, handling complaints from staff, and a lot of enforcement of operational policies.

if they aren't a medic, they can usually note a problem, and have one of the clinical training supervisors follow up at a later time.


----------



## firecoins (Jan 12, 2012)

fast65 said:


> -And when I wanted to bring the cardiac monitor into a call he yelled at me because the chief complaint wasn't cardiac.



How does he know the chief complaint without seeing the patient?


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 12, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> umm how is someone with 6 months as an EMT-Basic time on a truck qualified to be a supervisor?



That's about how much my operations manager has (one level above supervisors, here)  

Kind of explains why we have policies saying we can't eat or keep food in the cab of the ambulance

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish (Jan 12, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> umm how is someone with 6 months as an EMT-Basic time on a truck qualified to be a supervisor?We have quite a few BLS supervisors.  they all have 10-15+ years experience in a busy system, and are responsible for operational stuff.
> 
> this includes scheduling, rescue operations, and dispatch.  our field supervisors are responsible for handing out and collecting radios and keys at the end of the shift, managing incident command, interacting with other agencies, ensuring ambulances are checked, having a supervisor at major scenes (entrapments, stabbings/shootings, fires, etc), handling complaints from the public, handling complaints from staff, and a lot of enforcement of operational policies.
> 
> if they aren't a medic, they can usually note a problem, and have one of the clinical training supervisors follow up at a later time.



Very common in San Diego BLS IFT companies, this is why they are run so poorly


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 12, 2012)

My ambulance company super either did not go or they were pressed into it at the last extremity. I rarely got bad input from them; either it was good, or they just went along and let me take the responsibilities/risks. The top bosses were experienced, the supervisors were picked it seems for political reliability or family connections.
USAF FD: we were transitioning the rescue truck from Asst Chief's errand truck to medical response. Old school supervisor (civilian) ordered me to not take vitals and just wait for the ambulance to arrive. He lasted another six months, then got a structural truck in a housing area, just his speed.

Last career: the advice was always after the fact, and consisted of either "Why didn't you run?" or "You are not supposed to run", or "why didn't you start an IV?" on a stable pt with FD entering the compound, or "Did you have to call an ambulance? It delayed lunch!" (formal grievance from a deputy). Nearly every time it boiled down to a response to someone second-guessing or a complaint by an inmate or an officer. Once I was off and the supervisor had to respond to a code. She threw away about $750 in equipment because it got vomited on; not advice, but a weathervane as to her competence.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 12, 2012)

For those of you posting complaints just keep in mind as your boss may decide to handle you in private rather than here on the public board.


----------



## johnrsemt (Jan 12, 2012)

My old company when I first started had managers that were NOT in EMS, and were never in EMS.  So don't complain about supervisors who are only EMT-B's.
   Dealt with that alot,  most of them were not a problem; and I never had a problem with non EMS managers;  they knew that they were business managers.  (2 of them got pretty good at driving ambulances though).

   As long as a EMT-B supervisor didn't try to tell me how to treat a patient on scene they didn't bother me so much.   Although I did ask one of them when she went to Medical School and became a doctor (in the last week) so that she could tell how to do my job above and beyond our medical director.  She didn't like that too much.


  Had a Medic supervisor keep writing me up to our Medical Director because the Supervisor felt that I was giving out too much pain meds.   Medical director every time challenged me to give out more; "because sooner or later the supervisor would have a stroke over it".  And leave us both alone


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 12, 2012)

My 2 favorites of all time are from the same FTO.

1. Written up for not driving fast enough in the fog to a call.

2. Not having enough panic in my voice when calling in a trauma alert.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 12, 2012)

My bosses cited are either all dead, forced out after grand jury, and besides I'm retired.
Of course, prospective future bosses might be on the alert....


----------



## fast65 (Jan 12, 2012)

firecoins said:


> How does he know the chief complaint without seeing the patient?



That was my question as well...


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 12, 2012)

I had one supervisor challenge me about the "legality" of alternate chest leads... back in the days before 12-lead became a standard, but long after the use of those other leads became common-place in that county. Of course, the supervisor couldn't show me where it was illegal to use those other leads...  When using a 3-lead monitor, I happen to like using MCL1...


----------



## Fish (Jan 12, 2012)

medic417 said:


> For those of you posting complaints just keep in mind as your boss may decide to handle you in private rather than here on the public board.



I am confused, am I supposed to be worried that a Boss I had in 05 and 3 jobs ago is gonna try to handle me in Private?


----------



## medic417 (Jan 12, 2012)

Fish said:


> I am confused, am I supposed to be worried that a Boss I had in 05 and 3 jobs ago is gonna try to handle me in Private?



Some are posting current.  Just don't want anyone lossing a job.:blink:


----------



## Fish (Jan 12, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Some are posting current.  Just don't want anyone lossing a job.:blink:



True that!


----------



## MedicBender (Jan 12, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> umm how is someone with 6 months as an EMT-Basic time on a truck qualified to be a supervisor?



Business Degree. 

Doesn't make any sense to me either.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 12, 2012)

medic417 said:


> For those of you posting complaints just keep in mind as your boss may decide to handle you in private rather than here on the public board.



Not too worried about it, my NCOs know I'm separating.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 13, 2012)

Just got chewed out by my sup for calling a report into the receiving facility on a cardiac transfer. You know, eta, vitals, and unit ID. Apparently that's wrong now. For a long distance transfer when said report was requested by the receiving facility to activate STEMI team within a reasonable timeframe. 

I'm noticing how all of the shady crap is undocumented. I have a feeling that this private will throw me under the bus for anything at all. Oh, for the professionalism of MedicWest or AMR or a fire department.


----------



## triemal04 (Jan 13, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> I'm noticing how all of the shady crap is undocumented. I have a feeling that this private will throw me under the bus for anything at all. Oh, for the professionalism of MedicWest *or AMR *or a fire department.


I hope that was sarcasm...


----------



## Fish (Jan 13, 2012)

triemal04 said:


> I hope that was sarcasm...



Me too


----------



## medic417 (Jan 13, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Not too worried about it, my NCOs know I'm separating.



Never burn bridges.  Sometimes it burns you in the end.


----------



## jgmedic (Jan 13, 2012)

triemal04 said:


> I hope that was sarcasm...



My AMR division is very professional, especially as AMR goes, not everywhere is the same.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 14, 2012)

AMR New Mexico looks very professional. I've met some great people and they say its a good place.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 14, 2012)

medic417 said:


> For those of you posting complaints just keep in mind as your boss may decide to handle you in private rather than here on the public board.



As a follow up to this, previously the CL's have had requests (more accurately described as demands) from people claiming to be employers and wanting posts removed or the posters identified so that they could deal with them.  To date, we've never  complied with these "requests" to remove a post (unless it violated one of our rules) or given out personal information of our members.

That being said, some employers DO read these forums, so choose your words wisely.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm waiting for some new member to come, post a long rant, and have one of the veteran posters reply with, "Jim, we'll talk about this on Monday."


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 14, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I'm waiting for some new member to come, post a long rant, and have one of the veteran posters reply with, "JP, we'll talk about this on Monday."


FTFY.:rofl:


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 15, 2012)

That's the beauty of an anonymous online forum.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 15, 2012)

Rocketmedic, I want you in my office Monday.

Just kidding!


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 15, 2012)

I just remembered one.
"T-----el, if you *have *to drop the entire gurney, let's not do it on TV, ok?".


----------



## medic417 (Jan 15, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> That's the beauty of an anonymous online forum.



Okay I tried to give you a chance.

*Martin* come to my office when you get on duty.


----------



## Fish (Jan 15, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Okay I tried to give you a chance.
> 
> *Martin* come to my office when you get on duty.



Hmmmmmmm, he used his name. Me thinks he is serious.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 15, 2012)

Fish said:


> Hmmmmmmm, he used his name. Me thinks he is serious.



It is sad how many chances I gave him, but he just wouldn't take a hint.:angry:


----------



## Sasha (Jan 15, 2012)

Fish said:


> Hmmmmmmm, he used his name. Me thinks he is serious.



Rocket posted his name sometime earlier on the thread.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 15, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Rocket posted his name sometime earlier on the forum.



Hush your ruining my fun.  :rofl:


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm not worried about it, don't work for Medic417. Nice threat LOL.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 15, 2012)

Real first names I've always felt has kinda of a "Dodgson" feeling to it.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AERwgNvgMmc&feature=related[/youtube]

Of course I don't think anyone knows my first name on here as I normally go by my middle name.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 15, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Real first names I've always felt has kinda of a "Dodgson" feeling to it.
> 
> 
> Of course I don't think anyone knows my first name on here as I normally go by my middle name.



We all know it is Jennifer.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 15, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> I'm not worried about it, don't work for Medic417. Nice threat LOL.



Are you sure?h34r:


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 15, 2012)

Besides, termination for public online personal comments has been ruled to be unlawful...so management really can't do much.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 15, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Besides, termination for public online personal comments has been ruled to be unlawful...so management really can't do much.



But in Texas I don't have to give a reason for termination.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 15, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Are you sure?h34r:



Positive. My real bosses would know my phone number and call me in, not look like wannabes or exposed pranksters.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 15, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Positive. My real bosses would know my phone number and call me in, not look like wannabes or exposed pranksters.



Are you sure?  I've been known to be cunning.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 15, 2012)

Yep. Positive. And if you're one of my sups, you should know that your policy has some huge flaws that are going to bite your employees, you, and our employer hard. I'm not risking my cert for a wrong order.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 15, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Yep. Positive. And if you're one of my sups, you should know that your policy has some huge flaws that are going to bite your employees, you, and our employer hard. I'm not risking my cert for a wrong order.



:blink:

Sounds like you need to help out your service if it's that bad.  Then if they wont listen pack your bags and leave.


----------



## Fish (Jan 15, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Rocket posted his name sometime earlier on the thread.



Copy....................... I thought some Jerry srpingerness was about to ensue


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 15, 2012)

medic417 said:


> :blink:
> 
> Sounds like you need to help out your service if it's that bad.  Then if they wont listen pack your bags and leave.



I'm working on it, trust me. These people are nice, nut if they can't retain a young paramedic who works as a hobby, who can they retain? Also, its bad form to snub major hospitals just because.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 15, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> I'm working on it, trust me. These people are nice, nut if they can't retain a young paramedic who works as a hobby, who can they retain? Also, its bad form to snub major hospitals just because.



Hope you find what you are looking for.  Right now quality job openings are few far between.


----------



## Fish (Jan 15, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Hope you find what you are looking for.  Right now quality job openings are few far between.



There are a lot of quality jobs, they are just having a hard time finding qualified people who can also pass their testing processes.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 15, 2012)

Yep...remember that I'm tied to Fort Bliss and the Army all year, so I can't get a good job full time yet. 2013 needs to get here.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 15, 2012)

Fish said:


> There are a lot of quality jobs, they are just having a hard time finding qualified people who can also pass their testing processes.



This...Lift tests/functional capacity tests are knocking alot of good people out


----------



## Fish (Jan 15, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> This...Lift tests/functional capacity tests are knocking alot of good people out



Not really what I was getting at though

Just because you have the Cert, does not mean you are well educated and good to go


What does Acadian's hiring process consist of?


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 15, 2012)

Fish said:


> Not really what I was getting at though
> 
> Just because you have the Cert, does not mean you are well educated and good to go
> 
> ...



I was trying to be nice


----------



## Fish (Jan 15, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> I was trying to be nice



So was I, wasn't being mean. Honestly just wondering what the process is like. I guess my comment just came out wrong


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 16, 2012)

"Can you guys expedite to this call?"
"Are you telling us to run hot?" 
"No, just drive faster"
:glare:


----------



## Fish (Jan 16, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> "Can you guys expedite to this call?"
> "Are you telling us to run hot?"
> "No, just drive faster"
> :glare:



I've heard this one


----------



## triemal04 (Jan 16, 2012)

Fish said:


> There are a lot of quality jobs, they are just having a hard time finding qualified people who can also pass their testing processes.





Fish said:


> Just because you have the Cert, does not mean you are well educated and good to go.


This should be be printed up on a card, handed out to everyone who wants to be a paramedic, repeated to them when they start school, and again and again and again both during class and after they finish.

There are plenty of quality services out there, nationwide, that hire on a regular basis.  But they remain quality services because they choose quality people who are also good paramedics.

A pulse and a patch does not make someone a good paramedic.  If every place that you apply to turns you down...perhaps you should start to consider what it is that is making that happen, and that YOU may be the reason.

Just some food for thought.


----------



## Fish (Jan 16, 2012)

triemal04 said:


> This should be be printed up on a card, handed out to everyone who wants to be a paramedic, repeated to them when they start school, and again and again and again both during class and after they finish.
> 
> There are plenty of quality services out there, nationwide, that hire on a regular basis.  But they remain quality services because they choose quality people who are also good paramedics.
> 
> ...



Also food for thought is, if the Service you are applying with does not have a written test, skills, scenarios and panel interview as a part of their hiring process. Well then you have no clue as to the qaulity of care the service provides. I agree with you, if a services does not test for qaulity in their Medics(and I mean really test) then that service/medic is going nowhere fast. You can just trust because a Medic brings you a cert and a NREMTP card they are as good as the next, the NR is an easy test and the skills are even easier.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 16, 2012)

CREW CHIEF TO DRIVER: "Drive fastuh! Drive fastuh!" on icy road.

Vehicle spins out.

CREW CHIEF TO DRIVER, sarcastically: "Think you wuz driven' fast enough there?".
:blink:


----------



## Tigger (Jan 16, 2012)

Fish said:


> Also food for thought is, if the Service you are applying with does not have a written test, skills, scenarios and panel interview as a part of their hiring process. Well then you have no clue as to the qaulity of care the service provides. I agree with you, if a services does not test for qaulity in their Medics(and I mean really test) then that service/medic is going nowhere fast. You can just trust because a Medic brings you a cert and a NREMTP card they are as good as the next, the NR is an easy test and the skills are even easier.



I agree with you in principle here. Top notch services are going to test their employees aggressively to ensure that they deliver excellent care. However there are many services that are perceived by much of the EMS community to be great services because they take care of their employees and not because they deliver the best in medical care. There are a few privates in my areas that pay fairly well and provide substantial benefit packages and as a result have excellent reputations in the industry, yet they have not progressed into the 21st century in terms of pre-hospital care. 

Until the EMS community can look at quality care delivery and compensation on something close to an even plane, substandard services will not only exist but will be sought after by EMT/Medic looking to make some money while not being all that challenged.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 16, 2012)

Fish said:


> Also food for thought is, if the Service you are applying with does not have a written test, skills, scenarios and panel interview as a part of their hiring process. Well then you have no clue as to the qaulity of care the service provides. I agree with you, if a services does not test for qaulity in their Medics(and I mean really test) then that service/medic is going nowhere fast. You can just trust because a Medic brings you a cert and a NREMTP card they are as good as the next, the NR is an easy test and the skills are even easier.



Very true- my current employer just lost their only full-time paramedic and will likely lose the rest of us soon. It sucks for the people of that town, but they should offer more to keep us there...money talks, BS makes us walk.


----------



## Fish (Jan 16, 2012)

Tigger said:


> I agree with you in principle here. Top notch services are going to test their employees aggressively to ensure that they deliver excellent care. However there are many services that are perceived by much of the EMS community to be great services because they take care of their employees and not because they deliver the best in medical care. There are a few privates in my areas that pay fairly well and provide substantial benefit packages and as a result have excellent reputations in the industry, yet they have not progressed into the 21st century in terms of pre-hospital care.
> 
> Until the EMS community can look at quality care delivery and compensation on something close to an even plane, substandard services will not only exist but will be sought after by EMT/Medic looking to make some money while not being all that challenged.



I agree, I was only talking about good Medical and patient care though. Not compensation.


----------

